# Lease Agreement has run out....How much notice do I give?



## krissovo (27 Nov 2008)

Hi,

Just a quick question I am living in a rented apartment for 19 months and I am wondering how much notice I need to give the landlord.  My lease was only for 12 months and I have not signed another.

Can I just give 28 days notice?


----------



## PaddyW (27 Nov 2008)

From the threshold website  [broken link removed]   it says 42 days notice for the length of time you're there. But as there's no lease agreement now, perhaps 28 days will suffice?


----------

